# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  тесты...

## Rajtaro

вот решила открыть такую тему

http://tests.rin.ru/cgi-bin/test.cgi?N=0&test=550

Одинокий ли вы человек? 

 Ваш результат тестирования: 7 бал. 

Вы испытываете острое чувство одиночества, возможно, даже депрессию. Обратитесь к врачу, это можно поправить.

----------


## margo078

Ваш результат тестирования: 8 бал. 

Вы испытываете острое чувство одиночества, возможно, даже депрессию. Обратитесь к врачу, это можно поправить.

----------


## Rajtaro

http://www.e-psy.ru/html/tests/saf1.html
аффективность стала неотъемлемой чертой вашего характера;

----------


## Rajtaro

http://www.e-psy.ru/html/tests/uroven_psih_.html

----------


## fucka rolla

Ваш результат тестирования: 8 бал. 

Вы испытываете острое чувство одиночества, возможно, даже депрессию. Обратитесь к врачу, это можно поправить. 
хер я к врачу пойду....

----------


## УбейсяВеником

Ваш результат тестирования: 9 бал. 

Вы испытываете острое чувство одиночества, возможно, даже депрессию. Обратитесь к врачу, это можно поправить.
_________________________________________________
10 баллов
аффективность стала неотъемлемой чертой вашего характера;

----------


## Rajtaro

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:2030 
вот еще тест

----------


## Rajtaro

Моё почтение. В вашем сердце построен город Инферно 
Прекрасный город над бездной. Он полон страсти и любви. Неосторожных, забредших сюда по ошибке ждут страдания. Но он самый чудесный и манящий город вашей души.

----------


## Rajtaro

http://trurl.h12.ru/test/ 

Пол: W Возраст:24 1-10

A: 1
B: 1
C: 1
E: 8
F: 2
G: 4
H: 1
I: 6
L: 9
M: 5
N: 5
Q: 10
Q1:4
Q2:10
Q3:4
Q4:10

ОСНОВНАЯ ИНТЕPПPЕТАЦИЯ:
ПЕРВИЧНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ (постоянно проявляющиеся):
Шизотимия: кpитичный, эмоционально сух,скpытен,обособлен, холоден.
Преобладает конкретно-образное мышление.
Эго-слабость: эмоционально неустойчив, легко расстраивается, pаздpажителен.
Доминирование: властный, напоpистый, упрямый, настойчивый, непpеклонный.
Англоман: склонен к самоанализу, серьезный, остоpожный, сдерживает эмоции.
Социальная pобость: застенчивый, настороженный, робкий, опасливый.
Подозрительный: ревнивый, высокомерен, догматичный, соpевновательный.
Чувство вины: тревожный, подавленный, обеспокоенный, депpессивный.
Независимость: находчивый, независим от гpуппы, самостоятельный, pешительный.
Высокая эрго-напряженность: возбудимый, напряжение базальных потребностей.
ЛАТЕНТНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ (имеющие тенденцию к проявлению):
Низкая суперэго-сила: недостаточно усвоены общепpинятые моpальные ноpмы.
Консерватизм: имеет установившиеся идеи и мнения, почтенный.
Низкая интегpиpованность: следует своим побуждениям, малоконтpолиpуем.
ВТОРИЧНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ (интегративные свойства):
Высокая общая тревожность. Беспокойный, пессимистичный, невротичный.
Интроверт. Направленность на свой внутренний мир. Сдержан.
Независимый. Самоопределяемый, критичный, оказывает влияние на других.

ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНАЯ ИНТЕРПРЕТАЦИЯ:
ИНТЕЛЛЕКТ: ПРЕОБЛАДАЕТ КОНКРЕТНОЕ МЫШЛЕНИЕ
ЭМОЦИИ: НИЗКИЙ УРОВЕНЬ СТРЕССОУСТОЙЧИВОСТИ. ХРОНИЧЕСКИЕ ЭМОЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ КОНФЛИКТЫ
ВОЛЯ: НИЗКАЯ СИЛА ВОЛИ. ДЕЙСТВУЕТ ИМПУЛЬСИВНО, 'ПО-НАСТРОЕНИЮ'
МОРАЛЬ: МОРАЛЬНЫЕ НОРМЫ ЛИБО НЕУСВОЕНЫ, ЛИБО СУГУБО ЛИЧНЫЕ ИЛИ КОРПОРАТИВНЫЕ
ЛИДЕРСТВО: МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ЛИДЕРОМ, НО В ОСНОВНОМ ФОРМАЛЬНЫМ ИЛИ НЕЭФФЕКТИВНЫМ
ОБЩЕНИЕ: СЛАБО КОММУНИКАТИВЕН. ОБЩЕНИЕ СУГУБО ИЗБИРАТЕЛЬНОЕ
СТИЛЬ РАБОТЫ И ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЕ ПРЕДРАСПОЛОЖЕННОСТИ: СКЛОНЕН К РАБОТЕ НЕ ТРЕБУЮЩЕЙ ВЫСОКОЙ ЛИЧНОЙ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТИ
МОТИВАЦИЯ: СВЕРХВЫСОКАЯ МОТИВАЦИЯ. ВОЗМОЖНО, БОЛЕЗНЕННО ЧЕСТОЛЮБИВ

КЛИНИЧЕСКАЯ ИНТЕРПРЕТАЦИЯ:
"НЕВРОТИЗАЦИЯ ПО "NT" ТИПУ!
НЕВРОТИЗАЦИЯ ПО "PT" ТИПУ!
ПСИХОПАТИЗАЦИЯ ПО "PT" ТИПУ!
ПСИХОПАТИЗАЦИЯ ПО "EP" ТИПУ!
ПСИХОПАТИЗАЦИЯ ПО "SC" ТИПУ!
БОЛЬШАЯ ВЕРОЯТНОСТЬ "SC" РАССТРОЙСТВ!
БОЛЬШАЯ ВЕРОЯТНОСТЬ "PA" РАССТРОЙСТВ!
БОЛЬШАЯ ВЕРОЯТНОСТЬ "D" РАССТРОЙСТВ!

----------


## Rajtaro

http://www.norbrink.narod.ru/Szondi/...SzondiTest.htm 

Результаты Теста /8.1.2007 15:19/ 

Передний План: S(0 +) P(- ±) Sch(+ +) C(± 0) 

Задний План: S(± +) P(+ 0) Sch(+ -) C(0 ±) 

S - Вектор Сексуального Влечения 
Болезненно заостренные черты характера в виде агрессивных тенденций и жесткости. 

P - Вектор Влечения к Неожиданому 
Эгоистические (каиновы) тенденции обыденного человека, контролирующего свой враждебный настрой. 

Sch - Вектор Я-побуждения 
Наряду с выраженной интровертированностью выявляется высокий уровень притязаний. Черты нарциссизма. Стремление к всеобладанию и обогащению. Сфера интересов отличается своеобразием. 

C - Вектор Контакта 
Отсутствует тенденция к установлению прочных контактов. Личность испытывает двойственное влияние взаимоисключающих тенденций: стремления к налаживанию контактов и бегства от них. 'Стояние-на-углу', которое не способствует налаживанию контактов. Негативное отношение к жизни. Невроз страха.

----------


## Rajtaro

http://www.srazu.org/test/6.php
тест на алкоголь

----------


## Rajtaro

http://www.srazu.org/test/1.php
эмостабильность

----------


## Rajtaro

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:10659
Вам поможет- Синяя птица.

Вы заснете, а когда проснетесь, на вашем окне совьет гнездо синяя птица.

----------


## Rajtaro

и наконец самый красивый тест
http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:10578
И в эту самую секунду ты… …оборачиваешься назад
Обернись и иди, сначала неуверенно, потом почти твердо, и, наконец, беги, не оглядываясь назад. Зачем ты здесь оказался, из-за чего? Незачем искать ответа на этот вопрос. Просто помни: может и прав воистину тот человек, который ради определенных минут в своей жизни принимает ее почти всю, такой, какая она нам достается…) Кто знает…может он и прав…)

----------


## margo078

Амбиверт /Потенциальный интраверт/
(личность, имеющая средние показатели по шкале экстраверсии. (Экстраверсия: обращенность сознания и внимания человека в основном на то, что происходит вокруг него, в отличии от интроверсии: обращенность сознания человека к самому себе; поглощенность собственными проблемами и переживаниями, сопровождаемая ослаблением внимания к тому, что происходит вокруг 
Поскольку частотное распределение в нормальной популяции центрировано на среднем участке этой шкалы, то можно считать, что большинство людей являются амбивертами)

Дискордант /Дискордант/
(Эмоциональная нестабильность) 

Общая характеристика: Холерик-Меланхолик 

Искренность ответов на тест: откровенные ответы

----------


## margo078

И в эту самую секунду ты… …глубоко вздыхаешь и шагаешь вперед
Больше ты ничего не помнишь. Просыпаешься на асфальте, встаешь, пытаешься отряхнуть грязную одежду и понять, что же произошло. Вдруг, ты замечаешь безвольно лежащее рядом с тобой тело…твое тело. Ты смотришь со стороны на свою смерть, похороны, на скорбь близких и любимых. Ты теперь не можешь плакать, но отчаянно кричишь им всем о том, что еще жив. Все безрезультатно – им не дано тебя услышать. Закрываешь глаза и молишь небо о пощаде. Открываешь вновь и понимаешь, что очутился в том моменте и времени, с которого в твоей жизни что-то пошло не так. Тебе дали еще один шанс, не упусти его

----------


## Rajtaro

кто вы в толпе?
http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:10629
Похоже на то, что Вы - Чужак
Часть толпы. Малая, разумная часть толпы - необходимый компонент. Рассудочность и спокойствие и в тоже время отсутствие кичливости, помогает вам оценивать каждую ситуацию адекватно. Существуя в своем огранниченном мире, вы тоже оказываете влияние на единый порыв толпы. Быть Чужаком неплохо, потому что, своим разумным равнодушием вы умеряете этот порыв, делаете хоть в какой-то мере сбалансированным.

----------


## margo078

Похоже на то, что Вы - Чужак
Часть толпы. Малая, разумная часть толпы - необходимый компонент. Рассудочность и спокойствие и в тоже время отсутствие кичливости, помогает вам оценивать каждую ситуацию адекватно. Существуя в своем огранниченном мире, вы тоже оказываете влияние на единый порыв толпы. Быть Чужаком неплохо, потому что, своим разумным равнодушием вы умеряете этот порыв, делаете хоть в какой-то мере сбалансированным.

----------


## Quiz

Из психологического теста:
- Пришейте к подушке куриную голову... Готово? А теперь попробуйте объяснить, зачем вы это сделали. 
 :lol: 



эти строчки...своего рода тест......умеете ли вы улыбаться?)

----------


## Kloyn

:lol: блин я аш задумался а это редкость

----------


## иртенев

Ваш результат тестирования: 6 бал. 

Вы испытываете острое чувство одиночества, возможно, даже депрессию. Обратитесь к врачу, это можно поправить.

все, пипец....жизнь кончена

----------


## иртенев

> http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:2030 
> вот еще тест


 "Ошибка!Тест содержит ошибку: результата для выбранных вариантов ответов не существует  :Frown: "От так вот блин!)))))

----------


## Rajtaro

http://avy.ru/programs/accent/

----------


## Rajtaro

http://avy.ru/programs/psage/
Ваш психологический возраст на данный момент составляет 24.8 лет.
Результат этого теста нельзя назвать плохим или хорошим. Но считается нормой, если реальный возраст мало отличается от психологического. Если же различие большое, то Вы либо несерьезно отнеслись к тесту, либо... Либо так оно и есть. :-) 

Как сказал Хорхе Анхель Ливрага: "Человека делают старым не морщины, а отсутствие мечты и надежды". Так что, подумайте, как Вы относитесь к себе и жизни.

----------


## margo078

> http://avy.ru/programs/accent/


 Тип   Рекомендации   
Истероид   2 (-) (+) 2   

Шизоид   13 (-) (+) 13   

Параноик   11 (-) (+) 11   

Человек настроения   12 (-) (+) 12   

Эпилептоид   11 (-) (+) 11   

Астеник   10 (-) (+) 10   

Возбуждённый оптимист   
 -1 (-) (+) -1   
Депрессированный   12 (-) (+) 12   

Тревожно-ответственный   9 (-) (+) 9

----------


## margo078

http://avy.ru/programs/psage/
Ваш психологический возраст на данный момент составляет 18.2 лет.



Результат этого теста нельзя назвать плохим или хорошим. Но считается нормой, если реальный возраст мало отличается от психологического. Если же различие большое, то Вы либо несерьезно отнеслись к тесту, либо... Либо так оно и есть. :-) 

Как сказал Хорхе Анхель Ливрага: "Человека делают старым не морщины, а отсутствие мечты и надежды". Так что, подумайте, как Вы относитесь к себе и жизни.

----------


## blooddrakon

Ваш психологический возраст на данный момент составляет 22.6 лет.

Как сказал Хорхе Анхель Ливрага: "Человека делают старым не морщины, а отсутствие мечты и надежды". Так что, подумайте, как Вы относитесь к себе и жизни.

Тип   Рекомендации   
Истероид   2 (-) (+) 2   

Шизоид   11 (-) (+) 11   

Параноик   12 (-) (+) 12   

Человек настроения   3 (-) (+) 3   

Эпилептоид   10 (-) (+) 10   

Астеник   4 (-) (+) 4   

Возбуждённый оптимист   1 (-) (+) 1   

Депрессированный   12 (-) (+) 12   

Тревожно-ответственный   5 (-) (+) 5

----------


## taggart

Ваш психологический возраст на данный момент составляет 27.3 лет.

...

----------


## Smertnik

http://tests.rin.ru/cgi-bin/test.cgi?N=0&test=550 


8 баллов.

----------


## Rajtaro

http://arhangel.ru/test/4


Всего черт женского пола: 20

Количество отмеченных вами ответов, совпадающих с чертами вашего пола: 2

Это меньше 15, а значит, что почти наверняка в предыдущей реинкарнации Ваш пол был другим.

Внимательно изучите неправильные ответы - они и укажут Вам на те черты характера, которые Вам нужно исправить в этой жизни, ведь именно они мешают реализации Ваших планов и счастливой жизни. Вам может показаться, что некоторые из них Вам совершенно не присущи, но это не так. Просто Вы создали определенный образ своего Я и не хотите признаваться, что он не столь хорош, как Вам хотелось бы.

----------


## blooddrakon

Всего черт мужского пола: 20

Количество отмеченных вами ответов, совпадающих с чертами вашего пола: 18

Это больше 14, а значит, что смены пола у Вас не произошло и причины неудач можно искать в чем-то другом.

----------


## Sacrifice

Всего черт женского пола: 20

Количество отмеченных вами ответов, совпадающих с чертами вашего пола: 1

Это меньше 15, а значит, что почти наверняка в предыдущей реинкарнации Ваш пол был другим.

мдя..

----------


## Blackwinged

Аналогично... совпадает только 5

----------


## blooddrakon

http://arhangel.ru/test/2
Воздушная стихия путает 'Ваши карты'. Вы не против приключений, но сами их не ищете. С любовью не шутите! Старайтесь достичь равновесия меду чувством долга, ограничивающим вашу свободу, и стремление к независимости. Вы часто меняете образ, надевая ту или иную маску в зависимости от ситуации. Вы твердо стоите на земле, но в то же время нередко витаете в облаках. Избегайте сложных ситуаций в отношениях с возлюбленным (-ой). 
[/url]

----------


## S.E.L.L.

Всего черт мужского пола: 20

Количество отмеченных вами ответов, совпадающих с чертами вашего пола: 5

Это меньше 15, а значит, что почти наверняка в предыдущей реинкарнации Ваш пол был другим.

----------


## margo078

Всего черт женского пола: 20

Количество отмеченных вами ответов, совпадающих с чертами вашего пола: 10

Это меньше 15, а значит, что почти наверняка в предыдущей реинкарнации Ваш пол был другим.

----------


## daddy's girl

*ВТОРИЧНО!!! АНАЛОГ ЗДЕСЬ!!!*  :arrow: 
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=225

----------


## Rajtaro

Вообще-то я знала про твою тему, но в таком случае нужно было перенести ее в "другое". так что не обижайся, плз  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rajtaro

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:10148

Итак, твой диагноз: Вай! Ты-представитель прогрессивной молодежи!
Ты крут, не любишь рано вставать и работать(учиться), зато любишь понты и противоположный пол. *Но в жизни у тебя что-то не так ... У тебя наверняка есть плюшевый заяц под кроватью, которого ты ночью достаешь оттуда и жалуешься ему на жизнь.*

----------


## Rajtaro

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:9319

Это просто забавный тест. Ничего информативного.....но если кому-то понравится))))))

----------


## Rajtaro

С высоты он видел как По развалинам Ада бегали и фотографировались ёжики. Немногие уцелевшие черти сидели на обломках и тихонько жалели грешников. Они понимали, что Ад только начинается. И в этот раз он будет Настоящим. Ведь ёжики не терпели полумер и ко всему относились очень серьёзно....
«А что здесь делает медвед?»подумал Сатана, когда к нему подвалил медвед. «Превед!» Сатана не долго думая ответил:»Превед красавчегг!». Так у них завязался очень милый разговор на албанском. Теперь вы с Сатаной лучшие друзья, потому что он ваш земляк-албанец.

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:9319

----------


## blooddrakon

Забавный мини-тест, полная чепуха, но в принципе можно посмеятся над конечным результатом.




> Главное правило - не читай все сразу! Читай по строчке и не дальше, ок? Интересная 
> штука. Странно, но она работает. СТРОГО выполняй все пункты. Попробуй, может, это покажется 
> интересным. Короче, это займет 3 минуты. Тот, кто прислал это, сказал, что его желание 
> исполнилось через 10 минут после того, как он все прочитал. Но не жульничай! Сначала найди 
> ручку и бумагу. Когда ты будешь писать имена, выбирай их так, чтобы это были имена тех людей, 
> которых ты знаешь, а также повинуйся своему первому инстинкту. Прокручивай вниз по строчке - не 
> читай все подряд без остановки, а не то ты обломаешь себе весь кайф, понятно? Прокручивай текст 
> ниже по строчке и шаг за шагом выполняй задание. Это займет всего пару минут!


 1. Сначала напиши в столбик числа от 1 до 11. 
2. Потом, напротив 1 и 2 напиши любые два числа. 
3. Напротив 3 и 7 напиши имена противоположного пола. (Не смотри дальше, если не дописал, а 
то все будет неверно.) 
4. Напиши любые имена (например друзей или членов семьи)в 4, 5 и 6-ом номере. (Не мухлюй, а 
то потом будешь рвать на себе волосы.) 
5. Напиши четыре названия песен в 8, 9, 10 и11.( не мухлюй, а делай все шаг за шагом 
6. И наконец загадай желание! 
А теперь ключ для игры... 
1. Ты должен рассказать об этой игре стольким людям, какое число написал рядом с номером 2 
2. Человек под номером 3 - это тот, кого любишь 
3. Человек под номером 7 - это тот который нравится, но с которым ты все никак не можешь 
оказаться рядом. 
4. Больше всего ты заботишься о человеке под номером 4 
5. Человек под номером 5 знает тебя очень хорошо 
6. Человек под номером 6 - это твоя "звезда удачи" 
7. Песня номер 8 ассоциируется с человеком под номером 3 
8. Песня номер 9 - песня которая относится к человеку под номером 7 
9. Десятый пункт - это песня, которая говорит о твоих мыслях, о тебе самом 
10. И 11 песня показывает твое отношение к жизни 
11. Что значит число под номером один никто не знает, но что-то оно для Тебя значит, раз Ты 
его написал. 
12. Пошли это 20 людям не позже, чем через час, после прочтения. Если ты это сделаешь, 
желание исполнится, а нет - не выполнится. Удивительно, но это работает 
Сегодня в полночь твоя любимая половина поймёт, насколько сильно тебя любит. 
Что-то хорошее произойдет с тобой завтра в 13:00-16:00ч. Это может произойти где и как 
угодно: через эл. почту, вне работы и т.д. Будь готов к самому большому шоку в жизни. Если эта 
цепь писем оборвется, ты столкнешься с 10 проблемами в последующие 10 лет. Отправь ссылку на 
этот тест 20 людям

----------


## fucka rolla

КТО ТЫ В ТОЛПЕ?
ПОХОЖЕ НА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ - ОДИНОЧКА
Часть толпы. Неоромантик, волк-одиночка. Вы намеренно идете в разрез с идеями, которые наполняют необузданную массу. Но вы тоже - часть, ибо противясь и идя против течения, вы, во первых, создаете намеренный хаос. А во вторых, противясь и не смиряясь, вы уже взаимодействуете с "единым организмом", и значит здесь впору вспомнить о таком физическом явлении, как диффузия. Быть Одиночкой неплохо, потому что именно такие как вы с помощью оппозиционного взгляда обтесываете и совершентсвуете народный порыв, в противоборстве упрочняя концепт.

ТЕСТ АКЦЕНТУАЦИИ 	 

Тип	 	Рекомендации	 
Истероид
 	4	(-)	(+)
4	 

Шизоид
 	5	(-)	(+)
5	 

Параноик
 	8	(-)	(+)
8	 

Человек настроения
 	5	(-)	(+)
5	 

Эпилептоид
 	0	(-)	(+)	0	 
Астеник
 	0	(-)	(+)	0	 
Возбуждённый оптимист
 	7	(-)	(+)
7	 

Депрессированный

	-8	(-)
(+)	-8	 
Тревожно-ответственный

	-5	(-)
(+)	-5	 

Какой та тест про магию
Сумма набранных баллов: 41

Воздушная стихия путает 'Ваши карты'. Вы не против приключений, но сами их не ищете. С любовью не шутите! Старайтесь достичь равновесия меду чувством долга, ограничивающим вашу свободу, и стремление к независимости. Вы часто меняете образ, надевая ту или иную маску в зависимости от ситуации. Вы твердо стоите на земле, но в то же время нередко витаете в облаках. Избегайте сложных ситуаций в отношениях с возлюбленным (-ой).

----------


## H2

Всего черт мужского пола: 20

Количество отмеченных вами ответов, совпадающих с чертами вашего пола: 5

Это меньше 15, а значит, что почти наверняка в предыдущей реинкарнации Ваш пол был другим.



даааа..... (((

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Варианты авторских (то есть сделанных честным народом) тестов на околосуицидальную тематику  :Smile:  

*Как ты умрешь* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:17497 (совсем короткий тестик)

*Небоскреб* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:18081 (ну по-моему, тест состален девушкой спонтанно от классической юношеской непрухи)

*Последний день твоей жизни* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:17913 (типа анализ последнего дня)

*Какие цветы будут на Вашей могиле?(зеркало, жизненный путь, стих, реставрированный рисунок)* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:17621 (что ж..узнаем об этом в срочном порядке!!)

*Что напишут на вашем надгробным камне?* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:17303 (Примитив-тест в 1 вопрос)

*Мир после вашей смерти* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:17178 (узнаем наперед)

*Когда вы умрете?* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:16558 (примерно о сроках)

*Предсмертная записка* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:16551 (тест с щедрой долей романтика)

*Выбери себе отраву* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:15188 (Экспресс-тест, и по-моему в ответах довольно не скромные инструкции)

*Уровень серьезности суицидальных намерений* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:15156 (реальный тест)

*Suicidal Emotion* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:14882 (выбираем способ. У меня сошлось, хе)

*Как ты уйдёшь?* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:11190 (субъективненький тест)

*Идеальный суицид* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:16861 (автор пытается предположить)

*Суицид* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:14476 (очередные вариации на тему суицида)

*Что вы сделаете?* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:14166 (в тегах на тест прописано "самоубийство", хотя тест по-моему не совсем о нем)

*Как бы вы совершили самоубийство?* - http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:11158 (предпологаем!)

----------


## Катри-N

Ваш результат тестирования: 6 бал. 

Вы испытываете острое чувство одиночества, возможно, даже депрессию. Обратитесь к врачу, это можно поправить.

----------


## Freezer2007

> http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:9319
> 
> Это просто забавный тест. Ничего информативного.....но если кому-то понравится))))))


 Аццкий Сотона и ЁжИК
Столкнулись както ёж и сотона,
Подумал ёж - "Всё Сотоне - хана".
А Сотона ведь тоже чел неплох ,
Напёр на ёжика как настоящий Бох.

Ёж испугался гнева Сотоны,
И пробежал за пивом пол строны.
Напились пива ёж и Сотона.
И помирившись выпили вина

----------


## Freezer2007

> http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:9319
> 
> Это просто забавный тест. Ничего информативного.....но если кому-то понравится))))))


 Аццкий Сотона и ЁжИК
Столкнулись както ёж и сотона,
Подумал ёж - "Всё Сотоне - хана".
А Сотона ведь тоже чел неплох ,
Напёр на ёжика как настоящий Бох.

Ёж испугался гнева Сотоны,
И пробежал за пивом пол строны.
Напились пива ёж и Сотона.
И помирившись выпили вина

----------


## Боярд

Пару тестов из списка Бритни прошел, забавно и интересно)

----------


## BlackBlood

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:12546 Прикольный тестик )
Семь смертных грехов.

Вот моё.

Ваш смертный грех Уныние
Посмотрите на себя. Плечи опущены, в глазах вселенская скорбь, нет никакого желания жить и действовать. Вы уже похоронили себя заживо. Апатия порождает лень, и вы можете часами пялиться в потолок, жалея себя и свою несчастную жизнь. Думаю, вам стоит хоть немножечко погрешить грехом Гордыни. Чуть-чуть. Для равновесия. На свете не бывает исключительно плохих людей, да и жизнь тоже преподносит приятные сюрпризы. Даже в Аду не стоит унывать

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Ваш смертый грех гордыня...
Думаете, что вы самый умный и, видимо, самый красивый? Гордыня отличается от гордости тем, что не имеет под собой никакой основы. Вы считаете себя лучше других, ведёте себя надменно и высокомерно, презираете всех и вся, но есть ли к этому причины? Может, вы обыкновеннейший Вася Пупкин, такой же, как и все; человечек, возомнивший себя чёрт знает кем? О, я вижу, как вы с досадой закрываете этот тест, и грех Гнева уже положил вам свою когтистую лапу на плечо.
я единственный и неповторимый...

----------


## Azazello

Ваш смертный грех Уныние

----------


## Freezer2007

Ваш смертный грех не обнаружен
Да вы просто святой человек! Вы чем-то напоминаете индийского йога. Вы спокойны, уравновешены, не впадаете в панику в экстремальной ситуации и умеете посмеяться над собой и над тем, что с вами происходит. Вы просто святее Папы Римского! Вы отличный человек, и вы достойны лучшего, понимаете? Дьявол обнимает вас когтистой лапой и уводит по направлению к греху Гордыни

----------


## Agains

Ваш смертный грех Похоть
Сексуальное желание вызывает у вас всё, что движется и не движется. Вы приверженец свободной любви и непостоянных отношений. Впрочем, слово «любовь» к вам не применимо, ибо вы вообще не представляете, что это такое, а вот «похоть» – самое подходящее. Как говорится, вперёд и с песней, только не забудьте запастись презервативами и регулярно посещайте врача-венеролога, а то грех Похоти зачастую грозит провалившимся носом, слепотой и последующим написанием философских трактатов. А что может быть хуже философских трактатов, написанных во грехе Гордыни?

----------


## bugfly

Ваш смертный грех не обнаружен

Да вы просто святой человек! Вы чем-то напоминаете индийского йога. Вы спокойны, уравновешены, не впадаете в панику в экстремальной ситуации и умеете посмеяться над собой и над тем, что с вами происходит. Вы просто святее Папы Римского! Вы отличный человек, и вы достойны лучшего, понимаете? Дьявол обнимает вас когтистой лапой и уводит по направлению к греху Гордыни.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

Ваш результат тестирования: 7 бал. 

Вы испытываете острое чувство одиночества, возможно, даже депрессию. Обратитесь к врачу, это можно поправить. 

кто бы сомневалсо!!!)))))

----------


## Freezer2007

Тип   Рекомендации   
Истероид   
 -2 (-) (+) -2   
Шизоид   15 (-) (+) 15   

Параноик   
 -4 (-) (+) -4   
Человек настроения   7 (-) (+) 7   

Эпилептоид   
 -1 (-) (+) -1   
Астеник   3 (-) (+) 3   

Возбуждённый оптимист   
 -2 (-) (+) -2   
Депрессированный   9 (-) (+) 9   

Тревожно-ответственный   2 (-) (+) 2   


Повторить тест

----------


## Freezer2007

Ваш психологический возраст на данный момент составляет 19 лет.

----------


## Аска

Калькулятор стоимости твоего трупа - http://copypast.ru/trup/calc.php
Мой результат - 86580 рублей)

----------


## Freezer2007

Расчитай стоимость своего трупа
Мой результат - 118404 рублей )))

----------


## Римма

* Freezer2007*, моего 105300. М-да... _(глубокомысленно)_

----------


## TUSKA

107640.
Кто ж заплатит-то?
Вот если будет необычная болезнь или аномалия,тогда-да...Чума,например.Или 3-я рука вырастет...

----------


## Freezer2007

ура, я самый дорогой)))))

----------


## :cranky:

ОСНОВНАЯ ИНТЕPПPЕТАЦИЯ:
ПЕРВИЧНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ (постоянно проявляющиеся):
Шизотимия: кpитичный, эмоционально сух,скpытен,обособлен, холоден.
Эго-слабость: эмоционально неустойчив, легко расстраивается, pаздpажителен.
Низкая суперэго-сила: недостаточно усвоены общепpинятые моpальные ноpмы.
Социальная pобость: застенчивый, настороженный, робкий, опасливый.
Женственность:чувствительный, жеманный, романтичный, мягкий, интуитивный.
Чувство вины: тревожный, подавленный, обеспокоенный, депpессивный.
Pадикализм: экспериментатор, аналитик, свободномыслящий.
Независимость: находчивый, независим от гpуппы, самостоятельный, pешительный.
Высокая эрго-напряженность: возбудимый, напряжение базальных потребностей.
ЛАТЕНТНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ (имеющие тенденцию к проявлению):
Англоман: склонен к самоанализу, серьезный, остоpожный, сдерживает эмоции.
Подозрительный: ревнивый, высокомерен, догматичный, соpевновательный.
Наивность: простой, естественный, пpямой, непосредственный, непpоницательный.
Низкая интегpиpованность: следует своим побуждениям, малоконтpолиpуем.
ВТОРИЧНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ (интегративные свойства):
Высокая общая тревожность. Беспокойный, пессимистичный, невротичный.
Интроверт. Направленность на свой внутренний мир. Сдержан.
Эмоциональная чувствительность. Утонченный, воспpиимчивый, лабильный.
Независимый. Самоопределяемый, критичный, оказывает влияние на других.

ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНАЯ ИНТЕРПРЕТАЦИЯ:
ИНТЕЛЛЕКТ: ДОСТАТОЧНО ВЫСОКИЙ ОБЩИЙ УРОВЕНЬ ИНТЕЛЛЕКТА
ЭМОЦИИ: НИЗКИЙ УРОВЕНЬ СТРЕССОУСТОЙЧИВОСТИ. ХРОНИЧЕСКИЕ ЭМОЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ КОНФЛИКТЫ
ВОЛЯ: НИЗКАЯ СИЛА ВОЛИ. ДЕЙСТВУЕТ ИМПУЛЬСИВНО, 'ПО-НАСТРОЕНИЮ'
МОРАЛЬ: МОРАЛЬНЫЕ НОРМЫ ЛИБО НЕУСВОЕНЫ, ЛИБО СУГУБО ЛИЧНЫЕ ИЛИ КОРПОРАТИВНЫЕ
ЛИДЕРСТВО: МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ ЛИДЕРОМ, НО В ОСНОВНОМ ФОРМАЛЬНЫМ ИЛИ НЕЭФФЕКТИВНЫМ
ОБЩЕНИЕ: СЛАБО КОММУНИКАТИВЕН. ОБЩЕНИЕ СУГУБО ИЗБИРАТЕЛЬНОЕ
СТИЛЬ РАБОТЫ И ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЕ ПРЕДРАСПОЛОЖЕННОСТИ: СКЛОНЕН К РАБОТЕ НЕ ТРЕБУЮЩЕЙ ВЫСОКОЙ ЛИЧНОЙ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТИ
МОТИВАЦИЯ: СВЕРХВЫСОКАЯ МОТИВАЦИЯ. ВОЗМОЖНО, БОЛЕЗНЕННО ЧЕСТОЛЮБИВ

КЛИНИЧЕСКАЯ ИНТЕРПРЕТАЦИЯ:
"НЕВРОТИЗАЦИЯ ПО "NT" ТИПУ!
НЕВРОТИЗАЦИЯ ПО "PT" ТИПУ!
ПСИХОПАТИЗАЦИЯ ПО "SC" ТИПУ!
БОЛЬШАЯ ВЕРОЯТНОСТЬ "SC" РАССТРОЙСТВ!
БОЛЬШАЯ ВЕРОЯТНОСТЬ "D" РАССТРОЙСТВ!

http://trurl.h12.ru/test/

----------


## blooddrakon

http://www.twidog.ru/5/

На этом-же сайте еще куча забавных мини тестов.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

135252р 99 коп.

----------


## AI_Madness

тест любопытный
Определение психосоциального возраста
http://www.psyhelp.ru/test_age/test.htm

"Психосоциальный возраст - это грубо говоря состояние вашей души... Ну или психики - например человеку реально 30 лет, а ведет он себя как 15-летний - веселиться, обижается и тп.. И наоборот.. У тех кто он почти совпадает - развиваются в ногу сами с собой"

----------


## Mariah

Ого....мой психосоциальный возраст -35, а реальный - 20....

----------


## BlackBlood

Ваш психосоциальный возраст - 32

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

мой -29

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

блин, почитайте кто нибудь отзывы на тамошнем форуме. Тест полный лохотрон! Там даже его алгоритм расписан. Фигня тест!

----------


## AI_Madness

*Волк-Одиночка*



> блин, почитайте кто нибудь отзывы на тамошнем форуме. Тест полный лохотрон! Там даже его алгоритм расписан. Фигня тест!


 Возможно лохотрон. Сайт то вроде серьезный.
По тесту у меня разница между биологическим и психосоциальным возрастом катострофическая. 
Пора в дурдом на опыты.  :lol: 
Биологический возраст 30 а воспринимаю мир как 16-тилетний ... 
Тестировался раз двадцать а результат один и тот же.

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

139464 рубля!!! А теперь это надо перевести в гривны и сказать эту сумму моей бабке, она меня точно продаст, и себе липосакцию забахает+ пластику  лица, тела и т.д. грудь силиконовую вставит, и займет мое место... 
Она всегда об этом мечтала...
Старое стерво...

----------


## Психоделика

78 с чем-то. страница не сохранилась у мну, а эта устарела...дешево, дешево... :cry:   :Big Grin:  
а тот тестик проходила раза два, 40 годков мне по нему. та ки знала. с моим -то мироощущением

----------


## Психоделика

Ваш смертный грех Гордыня
думаете, что вы самый умный и, видимо, самый красивый? Гордыня отличается от гордости тем, что не имеет под собой никакой основы. Вы считаете себя лучше других, ведёте себя надменно и высокомерно, презираете всех и вся, но есть ли к этому причины? Может, вы обыкновеннейший Вася Пупкин, такой же, как и все; человечек, возомнивший себя чёрт знает кем? О, я вижу, как вы с досадой закрываете этот тест, и грех Гнева уже положил вам свою когтистую лапу на плечо.

мда)))
тесты вообще зачОтные

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> *Волк-Одиночка*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				блин, почитайте кто нибудь отзывы на тамошнем форуме. Тест полный лохотрон! Там даже его алгоритм расписан. Фигня тест!
> 			
> 		
> ...


 В этом то и фишка лохотрона, результат у всех одинаковый, почитай там коменты.


Моя цена 109512

----------


## Kranston

> Калькулятор стоимости твоего трупа - http://copypast.ru/trup/calc.php
> Мой результат - 86580 рублей)


 82368 руб

----------


## AI_Madness

99684 руб

----------


## Slipknot

Пол: W Возраст:17 1-10

A: 4
B: 9
C: 6
E: 9
F: 5
G: 4
H: 5
I: 1
L: 9
M: 5
N: 1
Q: 6
Q1:8
Q2:8
Q3:3
Q4:8

ОСНОВНАЯ ИНТЕPПPЕТАЦИЯ:
ПЕРВИЧНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ (постоянно проявляющиеся):
Высокий IQ: сообразительный, обучаем, интеллектуальный.
Доминирование: властный, напоpистый, упрямый, настойчивый, непpеклонный.
Мужественность: суровый, спартанец, несентиментальный, выносливый.
Подозрительный: ревнивый, высокомерен, догматичный, соpевновательный.
Наивность: простой, естественный, пpямой, непосредственный, непpоницательный.
Pадикализм: экспериментатор, аналитик, свободномыслящий.
Независимость: находчивый, независим от гpуппы, самостоятельный, pешительный.
Низкая интегpиpованность: следует своим побуждениям, малоконтpолиpуем.
Высокая эрго-напряженность: возбудимый, напряжение базальных потребностей.
ЛАТЕНТНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ (имеющие тенденцию к проявлению):
Шизотимия: кpитичный, эмоционально сух,скpытен,обособлен, холоден.
Низкая суперэго-сила: недостаточно усвоены общепpинятые моpальные ноpмы.
ВТОРИЧНЫЕ ФАКТОРЫ (интегративные свойства):
Высокая общая тревожность. Беспокойный, пессимистичный, невротичный.
Реактивная уpавновешенность. Эмоционально сбалансирован.
Независимый. Самоопределяемый, критичный, оказывает влияние на других.

ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНАЯ ИНТЕРПРЕТАЦИЯ:
ИНТЕЛЛЕКТ: ВЫСОКИЙ ИНТЕЛЛЕКТУАЛЬНЫЙ ПОТЕНЦИАЛ. СПОСОБЕН К ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ РАБОТЕ
ЭМОЦИИ: СРЕДНИЙ УРОВЕНЬ СТРЕССОУСТОЙЧИВОСТИ. ВОЗМОЖНЫ ЭМОЦИОНАЛЬНЫЕ СРЫВЫ
ВОЛЯ: ХОРОШО РАЗВИТАЯ СИЛА ВОЛИ. ЦЕЛЕУСТРЕМЛЕН, НАСТОЙЧИВ
МОРАЛЬ: МОРАЛЬНЫЕ НОРМЫ ЛИБО НЕУСВОЕНЫ, ЛИБО СУГУБО ЛИЧНЫЕ ИЛИ КОРПОРАТИВНЫЕ
ЛИДЕРСТВО: РЕАЛЬНЫЙ ИЛИ ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫЙ ЛИДЕР. СКЛОНЕН К РУКОВОДСТВУ
ОБЩЕНИЕ: ДОСТАТОЧНО КОММУНИКАТИВЕН. НО В ОБЩЕНИИ ПРЕДПОЧИТАЕТ СВОЙ КРУГ
СТИЛЬ РАБОТЫ И ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЕ ПРЕДРАСПОЛОЖЕННОСТИ: СКЛОНЕН К НАУЧНО-ИССЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬСКОЙ РАБОТЕ.
МОТИВАЦИЯ: СВЕРХВЫСОКАЯ МОТИВАЦИЯ. ВОЗМОЖНО, БОЛЕЗНЕННО ЧЕСТОЛЮБИВ

КЛИНИЧЕСКАЯ ИНТЕРПРЕТАЦИЯ:
ПСИХОПАТИЗАЦИЯ ПО "EP" ТИПУ!

----------

